# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى رمضان شهر الذكر والقرآن >  خصائص شهر رمضان

## twert

اليوم جايب خصائص شهر رمضان الكريم ويارب موضوعى يعجبكم

خصائص شهر رمضان



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمد لله رب العالمين، أحمده سبحانه حمداً يليق بجلاله وعظمته وقدرته وعظيم سلطانه، الحمد لله الذي أوجب الصيام في رمضان على عباده، والصلاة والسلام على من سن القيام في رمضان لأصحابه واتباعه.. أما بعد: 


فإني أحمد الله إليكم أن بلغنا رمضان لهذا العام، ولا يخفى على كل مسلم ما لرمضان من مكانة في القلوب، كيف لا وهو شهر الرحمة والمغفرة والعتق من النار، شهر كله هبات وعطايا ومنن من الحق سبحانه وتعالى، وسنتطرق إلى الخصائص التي اختص بها هذا الشهر عن سواه من الشهور. 



خصائص شهر رمضان


1- من خصائص شهر رمضان: أن الله تبارك وتعالى أنزل فيه القرآن، قال تعالى: {شَهْرُ رَمَضَانَ الَّذِيَ أُنزِلَ فِيهِ الْقُرْآنُ هُدًى لِّلنَّاسِ وَبَيِّنَاتٍ مِّنَ الْهُدَى وَالْفُرْقَانِ} [البقرة:185]، وهو دستور هذه الأمة، وهو الكتاب المبين، والصراط المستقيم، فيه وعد ووعيد وتخويف وتهديد، وهو الهدى لمن تمسك به واعتصم، وهو النور المبين، نور لمن عمل به، لمن أحل حلاله، وحرم حرامه، وهو الفاصل بين الحق والباطل، وهو الجد ليس بالهزل، فعلينا جميعاً معشر المسلمين العناية بكتاب الله تعالى قراءةً، وحفظاً، وتفسيراً، وتدبراً، وعملاً وتطبيقاً. 


2- ومن خصائص شهر رمضان: تفتح فيه أبواب الجنة، وتغلق أبواب النار، وتصفد مردة الشياطين وعصاتهم، فلا يصلون ولا يخلصون إلى ما كانوا يخلصون إليه من قبل، قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : «إذا دخل رمضان فتحت أبواب السماء، وغلقت أبواب جهنم، وسلسلت الشياطين»، وفي رواية: «إذا جاء رمضان فتحت أبواب الجنة» [البخاري]. 


3- ومن خصائص شهر رمضان: تضاعف فيه الحسنات. 


4- ومن خصائص شهر رمضان: أن من فطر فيه صائماً فله مثل أجر الصائم من غير أن ينقص من أجر الصائم شيئاً، قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : «من فطر صائماً فله مثل أجره من غير أن ينقص من أجر الصائم شيء» [حسن صحيح رواه الترمذي وغيره]. 


5- ومن خصائص شهر رمضان: أن فيه ليلة القدر التي هي خير من ألف شهر، وهي الليلة المباركة التي يكتب الله تعالى فيها ما سيكون خلال السنة، فمن حرم أجرها فقد حرم خيراً كثير، قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : «فيه ليلة خير من ألف شهر، من حرم خيرها فقد حرم» [أحمد والنسائي وهو صحيح]. ومن قامها إيمانا واحتسابا غفر الله له ما تقدم من ذنبه، قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : «من قام ليلة القدر إيماناً واحتساباً غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه» [متفق عليه]، وقال: من قامها إبتغاءها، ثم وقعت له، غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه وما تأخر. [أحمد]. فياله من عمل قليل وأجره كثير وعظيم عند من بيده خزائن السموات والأرض، فلله الحمد والمنة. 


6- ومن خصائص شهر رمضان: كثرة نزول الملائكة، قال تعالى: {تَنَزَّلُ الْمَلَائِكَةُ وَالرُّوحُ فِيهَا} [القدر:4]. 


7- ومن خصائص شهر رمضان: فيه أكلة السحور التي هي ميزة صيامنا عن صيام الأمم السابقة، وفيها خير عظيم كما أخبر بذلك المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم حيث قال: «فصل ما بين صيامنا وصيام أهل الكتاب أكلة السحر» [مسلم]، وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: «تسحروا فإن في السحور بركة» [متفق عليه]. 


8- ومن خصائص شهر رمضان: وقعت فيه غزوة بدر الكبرى، وهي الغزوة التي تنزلت فيها الملائكة للقتال مع المؤمنين، فكان النصر المبين، حليف المؤمنين، واندحر بذلك المشركين، فلا إله إلا الله ذو القوة المتين. 


9- ومن خصائص شهر رمضان: كان فيه فتح مكة شرفها الله تعالى، وهو الفتح الذي منه إنبثق نور الإسلام شرقاً وغرباً، ونصر الله رسوله حيث دخل الناس في دين الله أفواجا، وقضى رسول الله على الوثنية والشرك الكائن في مكة المكرمة فأصبحت دار إسلام، وتمت بعده الفتوحات الإسلامية في كل مكان. 


10- ومن خصائص شهر رمضان: أن العمرة فيه تعدل حجة مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ففي الصحيحين قال عليه الصلاة والسلام: «عمرة في رمضان تعدل حجة» أو قال «حجة معي» . 


11- ومن خصائص شهر رمضان: أنه سبب من أسباب تكفير الذنوب والخطايا، قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : «الصلوات الخمس، والجمعة إلى الجمعة، ورمضان الى رمضان مكفرات لما بينهن إذا اجتنبت الكبائر» [مسلم]. 


12- ومن خصائص شهر رمضان: أن فيه صلاة التراويح، حيث يجتمع لها المسلمون رجالاً ونساءً في بيوت الله تعالى لأداء هذه الصلاة، ولا يجتمعون في غير شهر رمضان لأدائها. 


13- ومن خصائص شهر رمضان: أن الأعمال فيه تضاعف عن غيره، فلما سئل صلى الله عليه وسلم أي الصدقة أفضل قال: «صدقة في رمضان» [الترمذي والبيهقي]. 


14- ومن خصائص شهر رمضان: أن الناس أجود ما يكونون في رمضان، وهذا واقع ملموس لنجده الآن، ففي الصحيحين عن بن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال: "كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أجود الناس، وكان أجود ما يكون في رمضان.. ". 


15- ومن خصائص شهر رمضان: أنه ركن من أركان الاسلام، ولا يتم إسلام المرء إلا به، فمن جحد وجوبه فهو كافر، قال تعالى: {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الصِّيَامُ كَمَا كُتِبَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ} [البقرة:183]، وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : «بني الإسلام على خمس شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمدا رسول الله، وإقام الصلاة، وإيتاء الزكاة، وصوم رمضان، وحج البيت الحرام» [متفق عليه]. 


16- ومن خصائص شهر رمضان: كثرة الخير وأهل الخير، واقبال الناس على المساجد جماعات وفرادى، مما لا نجده في غير هذا الشهر العظيم المبارك، وياله من أسف وحسرة وندامة أن نجد الإقبال الشديد على بيوت الله تعالى في رمضان أما في غير رمضان فإلى الله المشتكى. فبئس القوم الذين لا يعرفون الله إلا في رمضان. 


فشهر هذه خصائصه وهذه هباته وعطاياه، ينبغي علينا معاشر المسلمين إستغلال فرصه وإستثمار أوقاته فيما يعود علينا بالنفع العميم من الرب العليم الحليم، فلا بد لنا من واجبات نحو هذا الشهر. 



واجباتنا في شهر رمضان


1- أن ندرك أن الله أراد أن يمتحن إيماننا به سبحانه، ليعلم الصادق في الصيام من غير الصادق، فالله هو المطلع على ما تكنه الضمائر. 


2- أن نصومه بنية فإنه لا أجر لمن صامه بلا نية. 


3- أن لا نقطع يومنا الطويل في النوم. 


4- أن نكثر فيه من قراءة القرآن الكريم. 


5- أن نجدد التوبة مع الخالق سبحانه وتعالى. 


6- أن لا نعمر لياليه بالسهر والسمر الذي لا فائدة منه. 


7- أن نكثر فيه من الدعاء والإستغفار والتضرع إلى الله سبحانه. 


8- أن نحافظ على الصلوات الخمس جماعة في بيوت الله تعالى. 


9- أن تصوم وتمسك جميع الجوارح عما حرم الله عز وجل. 


هذا- عباد الله- شهر رمضان الذي أنزل فيه القرآن، شهر القرب من الجنان والبعد عن النيران، فيا من ضيع عمره في غير الطاعة، يا من فرط في شهره، بل في دهره وأضاعه، يا من بضاعته التسويف والتفريط، وبئست البضاعة، يا من جعل خصمه القرآن وشهر رمضان، قل لي بربك كيف ترجو النجاة بمن جعلته خصمك وضدك، فرب صائم حظه من صيامه الجوع والعطش، ورب قائم حظه من قيامه السهر والتعب، فكل قيام لا ينهي عن الفحشاء والمنكر لا يزيد صاحبه إلا بعد، وكل صيام لا يصان عن الحرام لا يورث صاحبه إلا مقتاً ورداً. 


يا قوم.. أين نحن من قوم إذا سمعوا داعي الله أجابوا الدعوة، وإذا تليت عليهم آيات الله جلت قلوبهم جلوة، وإذا صاموا صامت منهم الألسن والأسماع والأبصار، أفما لنا فيهم أسوة؟ فنشكوا إلى الله أحوالنا، فرحماك ربنا أعمالنا، فلا إله إلا الله كم ضيعنا من أعمارنا، فكلما حسنت من الأقوال ساءت الأعمال، فأنت حسبنا وملاذنا. 



يا نفس فاز الصالحون بالتقــى *** وأبصروا الحق وقلبي قد عمــــي


يا حسنـــهم والليل قــد جنهم *** ونورهـــــم يفوق نــــور الأنجــــم


ترنمــــوا بالذكــــر فــي ليلــهم *** فعيشــــهم قد طــــاب بالترنــــم


قلوبــــهم للذكــر قد تفرغـــــت *** دموعهـــم كالؤلــــــــؤ منـــــتظم


أسحارهم بهم لهم قد أشرقت *** وخلع الغــفران خــــير القســــم


ويحـــــــك يانــــفس ألا تيــــقظ *** ينــــفع قــــبل أن تــزل قدمــــي


مضـى الزمان في توان وهوى *** فاستدركي ما قد بقي واغتنمي


فالله الله أيها المسلمون بالتوبة النصوح والرجوع الحق الى الله تعالى، فرمضان فرصة لأهل (الدخان) ليبرهن لهم بالدليل القاطع أنهم يستطيعون تركه، ولكنهم إتبعوا الشيطان، وإلا فكيف بمن يصبر عن الدخان أكثر من خمس عشرة ساعة متواصلة، ألا يمكن لهذا أن يقلع عن هذا الأمر المحرم شرعاً، بلى والله، ولكنه الهوى والشهوات، فتوبوا إلى الله جميعاً أيها المؤمنون لعلكم تفلحون. 


هذا ما يسر الله لي كتابته في هذا الموضوع، واسأل المولى جل وعلا أن يجعل هذه الكلمات خالصةً لوجهه سبحانه، وأن ينفعنا بها يوم العرض عليه، وأن يجعلها في موازين حسنات الجميع، إنه سميع قريب مجيب الدعاء. وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين، وصلى الله وسلم وبارك على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.

----------


## mylife079

شكرا بارك الله فيك

----------


## هلا

اللهم اعنا عل حمدك و  شكرك و حسن عبادتك في شهر رمضان وكل الشهور 

اللهم تقبل صيامنا


 وارضى عنا 



وارزقنا رضا الوالدين




 ومحبة واحترام الاخرين .

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

مشكور جعله ربي في ميزان حسناتك

----------

